# Relative paths vs. absolute paths??



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Is there a way to create links on these boards by using relative paths and not absolute paths?  I have a bunch of links to other spots on the boards in my sig, but the length of "http://www.enworld.org/forms/" in each one is eating up all my character space!    It would be great if I could instead have a link like "../showpost.php?1212121" or whatever...

Can this be done?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## omokage (Sep 8, 2004)

lets see if this url works.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Is there a way to create links on these boards by using relative paths and not absolute paths?  I have a bunch of links to other spots on the boards in my sig, but the length of "http://www.enworld.org/forms/" in each one is eating up all my character space!    It would be great if I could instead have a link like "../showpost.php?1212121" or whatever...
> 
> Can this be done?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




If you go to post and click the #n in the upper left corner of the message, the post will be shown in its own window, by taking that and using VBul commands you should be able to do something.  

Now something else you could do is personal forum or build an index.  Building an index is a work-a-round, post a thread with a list of your post inside it, then link to that thread in your sig.


----------



## omokage (Sep 8, 2004)

apparently the relative links don't work.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 8, 2004)

How about this...

TRY ME


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> lets see if this url works.




NOPE.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> How about this...
> 
> TRY ME




Yes - it worked, but it looks like the URL is longer than if you just linked directly...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 8, 2004)

Okay, I 'right clicked' in Omokage's post, selected 'properties', highlighted and copied URL, then using hyperlink command, pasted address.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Now something else you could do is personal forum or build an index.  Building an index is a work-a-round, post a thread with a list of your post inside it, then link to that thread in your sig.




Yea, that is probably what I'll wind up doing....


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Okay, I 'right clicked' in Omokage's post, selected 'properties', highlighted and copied URL, then using hyperlink command, pasted address.




Thanks - I'll give that a whirl!


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2004)

(thread=98620)Test - Thread(/thread)
Test - Thread
 (thread=98620&p=1718939)Test - Post in Thread(/thread)
  [thread=98620&p=1718939]Test - Post in Thread[/thread]


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (thread=98620)Test - Thread(/thread)
> Test - Thread
> (thread=98620&p=1718939)Test - Post in Thread(/thread)
> [thread=98620&p=1718939]Test - Post in Thread[/thread]




*KNIGHT - YOU ROCK!!!!*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Hurm - I could not get links to specific posts to work, but I guess ya can't have everything...


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2004)

No shouting please. 

 To bad the addition of &p=postnumber doesn't work (it seems to work on the WotC boards). But I think single post linking might work...

  (post=1718939)Test - Single Post(/post)
Test - Single Post

 Edit - Interestingly enough, that turns out not to be "single-post linking", but "post-in-thread linking", what my second attempt should have been...


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No shouting please.
> 
> To bad the addition of &p=postnumber doesn't work (it seems to work on the WotC boards). But I think single post linking might work...
> 
> ...




That's it!!!!  PERFECT!!!!  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------

